
Lightbulbs Could Replace Wi-Fi Hotpsots - mariorz
http://www.cellular-news.com/story/33993.php
======
lowkey
Just in case there are any angels or venture investors out there, we are
working on a startup that competes directly with this technology. My co-
founder, easily the smartest engineer I have ever known, has been developing
LED drivers and controllers for the past 3 years. This evening he called me to
let me know he had passed the 4 Mbit/sec threshold. His goal is to transmit
full HD video over optical. This is significant because there is no other
method for transmitting Hi-def video wirelessly.

It is incredible what can be done with low cost micro-controllers and a little
low-level assembly know-how.

------
eru
Bulbs won't work. The article is better than its heading, though. (LED do
work.)

------
tocomment
On a similar note I was wondering if the iPhone (screen or elsewhere) could
produce enough IR radiation to function as a TV remote? Any thoughts?

Perhaps flash the screen backlight to produce IR signals?

~~~
wmf
You'd have to flash it at something like 38 kHz, but I have a feeling it
doesn't support that.

------
lpgauth
So how do you seed your torrents at night? Sleep with the light on?

~~~
iamadog
I think it can use be adapted to use infra-red.

------
vulpes
Only problem: pockets

~~~
DougBTX
I wonder how two-way communication would work - flashing your laptop screen?

~~~
jacobscott
probably a dedicated peripheral, which you need to capture the light patterns
anyway (right?).

------
josefresco
What if I work in the dark?

